# How MUCH food per day?



## hedgehoginthetardis (Dec 5, 2014)

Hello everyone!

My little guy is being shipped to me tomorrow (I'm asking for prayers/good vibes--based on your beliefs-- to be sent his way, if you have a free thought tomorrow! The more good vibes/prayers the better. You can follow his shipping and my prayer/good vibe request here)

ANYWAY

I realized I've read all the books I can (the bad ones and the good ones) belong to some facebook groups and HHC, and after months of research I thought I knew everything. However here I am less then 24 hours before my little guy arrives and I realized I don't know *How much food do you feed your hedgehog per day and how often?*

I understand how to switch his food from the breeder food to my food (the breeder has a HQ food, it just isn't available near my house) and I have four super HQ cat foods picked out, and some treats. I'm all prepared... just don't want to overfeed him 

Thanks!


----------



## Prickerz (Sep 17, 2014)

You really can't "overfeed" babies... give them free feeding. I give Pepper a 1/4 cup a night and toss out the extra food every other day. There should always be some left over!
I am estimating because I really give her a small handful! 
All hedgehogs should have food available at all times unless they are overweight, and other options such as low fat foods have been tried already.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Actually, you need to provide fresh food and water EVERY day.

Start out with a few tablespoons and add as needed. There should always be food left, at least a bit.

Count the number of kibbles so you can tell if your new little one is eating.


----------

